# Combine different DIYs into the 'perfect' cube



## Ron (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

Several people I spoke to combine pieces of different types of DIY to make a new cube.

My preferred cube is still the old type A cube from cube4you.com. This is the one with the ribbons on the inside of the edges. If anyone still has these cubes, then consider selling them to me. ;-)

Yesterday I swapped the pieces of a rubiks.com DIY and a new type A cube from cube4you.com. So first I created two regular cubes and once they were finetuned, I swapped kernels.
My rubiks.com kernel with type A pieces is now the best cube I have ever had! It is smooth, stable, does not overturn and is very forgiving for misalignments.

Any other experiences?

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2008)

I know, as you probably do too, that Erik uses a rubiks.com DIY core with 9spuzzles type (b) cubies. 

Personally, I haven't really tried, mainly because I'm not that fast at 3x3, but it would be nice to find an even better cube than my edison.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 27, 2008)

Ron, have you tried the new D type? compaired to the 4 type A's i have here(some a bit sanded) these type D's are just so much better. it's even faster then my white type 2. and i haven't got a pop with it.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 27, 2008)

I was bored and used my rubiks DIY cubies with a type D white cube, it should work on black and its so good, may even consider keeping this way but with black, also its pretty good vica versa wirth core/cubies.

EDIT: Also Ron are you talking about the new type black DIY but the FIRST model, with the slits in the edges? If so i have one


----------



## info (Apr 27, 2008)

*Good Idea*



Ron said:


> ...
> Yesterday I swapped the pieces of a rubiks.com DIY and a new type A cube from cube4you.com. So first I created two regular cubes and once they were finetuned, I swapped kernels.
> My rubiks.com kernel with type A pieces is now the best cube I have ever had! It is smooth, stable, does not overturn and is very forgiving for misalignments.
> ...



That's interesting that you were able to do that Ron. Perhaps I will be able to do the same with a Type A cube from PuzzleProz and my Rubik's DIY sometime.


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 28, 2008)

I've always wondered....

What exactly does the core do other than hold the screws in place? To me i don't get the difference/need for different core qualities :confused:


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 28, 2008)

I did storecube (or DIY) corners + cube4you Type A centers+edges 

Cube4you.com center + Store cubies is kind of like Nakajima's cube, but not really...



Ron said:


> My rubiks.com kernel with type A pieces is now the best cube I have ever had! It is smooth, stable, does not overturn and is very forgiving for misalignments.



So you mean rubiks.com DIY center kernel, and type A core+springs+screws+washers and edges+corners? Or rubiks center and type A cubies?

I've also tried type A core+type A screws/washers/springs plus rubik's center+cubies, it turns out pretty good (can pop a lot though lol).


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol, just tried this out today and got the poerfect non pop, smooth, but slightly loose cube...

The formula = ....
puzl.co.uk Competition Standard pieces + cube4you type B core.

I found out that, what makes the Type B so clackety are the pieces the core is amazing!


----------



## CorwinShiu (Apr 28, 2008)

I tried this (Rubik's DIY core + Cube4you type a cubie) and this is much smoother then my cube4you yet doesn't pop like my pure DIY rubiks. Besides the budge for the center, the only other problem is that it is a little loose for my tastes, but I could adjust the springs. 

I would seriously consider switching if I had black cubies, I only have a pink and white DIY from cube4you.


----------



## joshuali (Apr 28, 2008)

ｂｒｏｋｅｎ　ｉｎ　ｓｔｏｒｅ　ｃｕｂｅ　ｃｕｂｉｅｓ　ｏｎ　ｒｕｂｉｋ＇ｓＤＩＹ　ｃｏｒｅ　ｉｓ　ｐｒｅｔｔｙ　ｇｏｏｄ　ｔｏｏ


----------



## Lofty (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to buy a green type a and a green type d to try some of this mix and match stuff! I've decided to make a green cube my trademark 
btw how do you like your pink cube mine sucks!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 28, 2008)

Type b cubes suck, but the type b cubies in my rubiks.com diy turned out just as you describe your cube, Ron.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2008)

Pizzaguy, that's what Erik uses. Obviously he thinks its a great cube.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 28, 2008)

joshuali said:


> ｂｒｏｋｅｎ　ｉｎ　ｓｔｏｒｅ　ｃｕｂｅ　ｃｕｂｉｅｓ　ｏｎ　ｒｕｂｉｋ＇ｓＤＩＹ　ｃｏｒｅ　ｉｓ　ｐｒｅｔｔｙ　ｇｏｏｄ　ｔｏｏ



I second that! My best cube at the moment (and ever) is a rubiks DIY core, with cubies from my 25th anni cube that I used as my primary cube for a year. Very smooth and can be set very loose without popping.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 28, 2008)

RU’R’U x 24

```
centers/cubies	   1	  2	 3	 4	 5	average
A/A	        10.05	11.18	9.91	10.92	16.00	11.61
A/D	        20.84	13.20	11.08	23.12	12.75	16.20
D/D	         9.47	10.18	9.75	9.88	9.43	9.74
D/A	         9.86	10.15	9.52	9.35	8.80	9.54
```


```
centers/cubies	Smooth	   Turning speed   lockups	pops	    conclusion
A / A	        Pretty     Not very fast   few	        easy	     average
A / D	        Pretty     Fast	           To many      very easy    bad
D / D	        Very 	   Very fast       very few	Never 	     Very good
D / A	        ultra	   ultra	   very few	sometimes    Very good
```

*The first one has type A core, type A centers and type A cubies*. it’s a normal type A. it’s not very bad, but not very good either, everything with a type A center just pops very easy. The springs/screw sets allow the centers to stredge to much, wich will result in a pop.
*The second one has type A core, type A centers and type D cubies*. It’s just bad, it locks very fast and pops very vast. Very bad.
*The third one has type A core, type D centers, type D cubies.* is my new favorite, it’s very smooth and super fast. Can cut corners very good. I have to get used to it’s festness, so sometimes a lockup.it’s very stable. Due to the mechanism of the new screw/springs of the type D, the centers can’t stredge very far, so no pops at all. And this one is still unlubed.
*The forth one has type A core, type D centers and type A cubies*. It’s even faster then the third one. It’s very loose and very fast. Even had a 8.35 with it. But because it’s very loose it can pop, but still not very easy. I don’t really know wich one I like more. But for OH solving this one is very good.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 28, 2008)

I just tried Type D core /w competition standard pieces(from puzl.co.uk), and it is awesome!
I've tried Harris Chan's OH cube, and this beats it by FAR(no offense Harris  )

BTW: I tried it while scrambling.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 28, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I just tried Type D core /w competition standard pieces(from puzl.co.uk), and it is awesome!
> I've tried Harris Chan's OH cube, and this beats it by FAR(no offense Harris  )
> 
> BTW: I tried it while scrambling.



what is this competition cube? is it better than type A or D DIYs? From the descriptions, it says that the center caps fall off and have cube smith stickers. But how do the other part feel?


----------



## Wacky (Apr 29, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> RU’R’U x 24
> <snip>



Is this new type A or old type A? Is there a difference between the cubies of the new and the old?


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 29, 2008)

Wacky said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > RU’R’U x 24
> ...



i don't really know if i have an old and new type A. but i've done the test with i guess an old type A. because i have a white type a of a week old, and it's a bit different.
well the cubies are the same, but the screws and the core is different.
i like the screws alot more. the left one is the new one. with the old one i had to take the small washers out, because they would lockup on the tread of the screw.






the new core(on the left) is also a bit different. it's made of something different(less hard) and the screw wholes are different. i like this one more.


----------



## itdemo (Apr 29, 2008)

I just saw this thread and thought about doing it with my rubik's store bought cubies and my green DIY cube... it is so cool.l it moves mad fast!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmm that is strange... I have a 7 month old DIY that has what you are calling "new screws" and a more recent 3-4 month old DIY that has the "old screws" both have the same old core. However, it may just be use but, the force required to compress the newer springs is a very noticeable amount more.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 30, 2008)

mmm strange. my old order was like 4 months ago, with alot of spring/screw sets, and 10 type A cubes. they were all the same, like the old ones in the pictures(the right ones). and last week i ordered a couple D cubes and a white A cube with a couple cores and a couple spring/screw sets.
with them the news cores and (not all) the new screws. the springs are the same with both sets.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 30, 2008)

I tried what Ron said, rubiks.com DIY core and centers + 9spuzzles type A cubies...

and I like it 

beat my average today, after a long time, from 13.54 to 13.42


----------



## shelley (Apr 30, 2008)

Yay for Frankencubes. I've gotten the best results so far with Chinese DIY pieces on the core of my best store bought cube.


----------



## mrCage (May 2, 2008)

Hi 

My best ever 5x5x5 cube had a Mefferts core and rubiks.com cubies otherwise. The only drawback of that was a loss in stability.

Trying to make hybrid cubes is always a good idea IMHO

-Per


----------



## Guoguodi (May 5, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> RU’R’U x 24
> 
> ```
> centers/cubies	   1	  2	 3	 4	 5	average
> ...



A very good and helpful analysis!  I went ahead and tried the old type A core (does not have the rim) along with type D centers and cubies. And it proved to be just as you say -- smooth, lighter, _even faster_, and arguably just as stable as the plain Type D.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 5, 2008)

the last two are the only cubes i use now. if i turn back to my A cubes, they feel like an brand new store bought cube. very slow. 
and i use the last one especially when i need to be quiet . it makes less noice then the normal D cubes.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 6, 2008)

Are there any preferences for screws?

like longer threaded cube4you screws vs. small threaded cube4you screws?


----------



## SkateTracker (May 6, 2008)

I use a type a core with rubiks brand store bought cubies. I LOVE it, smooth, crisp, feels awesome. The only thing is that it pops allot, but that's ok compared to how it feels.

I really want to try a type d, but I'm broke now.  Oh well, soon enough I'll get one.


----------



## Jai (May 8, 2008)

Pedro said:


> I tried what Ron said, rubiks.com DIY core and centers + 9spuzzles type A cubies...
> 
> and I like it
> 
> beat my average today, after a long time, from 13.54 to 13.42


:O Rubik's DIY centers/core + C4Y old type A corners + edges= AWESOME! It's loose, smooth, and never pops. The white center cap pops occasionally, but that shouldn't be a problem; I'll fix it soon.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 9, 2008)

I formerly used that combo for OH cube. I like crispy and clicky over smooth xD

How about rubiks.com DIY core+center+edges, and cube4you Type A corners? I find it create a clicky feeling, because the corners are smaller than the edge. 

The reverse of that (rubiks.com DIY core/center/corner + cube4you Type A edges) creates a fairly loose cube, but it doesn't cut corner too well (may be because I made it tight).


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 9, 2008)

OMG, i found THE BEST combo for any type of cube!
Type D caps and spring structure on a type A Core
Type C corners(replace with D corners for super clackety)
Type A edges


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 27, 2008)

sorry to revive an old topic but I didn't want to start a new thread, when I do the thing where you mix D cubies,centres with A core, mine is really... ummm well its werd because all of the pieces wobble, is thins normal???


----------



## mrCage (May 27, 2008)

Hi 

I have used such "crossover" technique for 5x5x5 in the past. Adjustable mefferts 5x5x5 core and rubiks.com cubies. Amazing cube when adjusted. Sadly the core broke a few weeks later ... R.I.P

- Per


----------



## signaly (May 27, 2008)

Hmm the strangest thing occured, I got a new store bought cube(compliments of a certain someone) and right out of the package it could just about turn corners, no lie . What's strange is that I didn't break it in or anything and then when I did It's literally the best cube I have ever tried, including diy's( tried every one) and it doesn't pop. Has anyone ever heard of anything quite like this? I just fin this to be so strange. .:confused:


----------



## Jai (May 28, 2008)

This guy at the CanadianCubing Classic (April 19th) had bought a store cube from a gift shop in the premises of the competition venue, and it was amazing, right out of the box. Apparently, Harris says all the cubes from there are awesome


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 28, 2008)

Spring Structure from type D + core from type a = the beastliest spindle!!

Just add these pieces for a good cube:

Type D corners + store cube edges = very clackety!

Type C and Type A edges and corners make a smooth cube.


----------



## signaly (May 28, 2008)

That's really cool; man I should have gone.


----------

